

Kid's awesome marble run around the outside of his room. - steveklabnik
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTxmTTisThY

======
steveklabnik
Oh, and apparently, it's on Instructables:
[http://www.instructables.com/id/Kinetic-Marble-Track-
Around-...](http://www.instructables.com/id/Kinetic-Marble-Track-Around-The-
Top-Of-A-Room/%EF%BB%BF)

------
j1232
kinda lame, I would not want this in my room.

